# Fiat 2007 headlight deflectors, any news yet?



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Has anybody had any luck finding out about the deflectors for the 2007 x2/50 Fiat. as we are getting nowhere. I have read prev threads but as yet no answers.

Lin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Beam deflector*

Hi

I am no mechanic (LOL) but I seem to think the new Fiat did not need deflectors. Something to do with the beam being more straight than to the left????

Russell


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Any Body find out about the deflectors for the 2007 x2/50 Fiat, as I need some ASAP, having trouble finding them, Help Please


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

monsi said:


> Any Body find out about the deflectors for the 2007 x2/50 Fiat, as I need some ASAP, having trouble finding them, Help Please


One of the functions of the big polycarbonate deflectors that are produced is to protect the headlamps against stones. Given that the headlamps look very expensive we'd like to put the protector /deflectors on too so we watch this thread with interest. We had them on our last 2 Peugeot cabs.

If it's just a question of where to put the Halfords clear plastic deflectors on the headlamp then we might be able to help peachy

G


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

I used the Eurolites ones from Halfords, I rang Eurolites and they said to use the No 5 option. Seemed ok, just got back from France.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Tried to remove them yesterday, followed instructions by having headlights on to warm up the lens peeled them off but it left the adhesive on the lens.
Being they are made of poly/carb or some other sort of plastic I didn't want to use a solvent that may have damage it, so I tried neat washing up liquid and it worked a treat.
Just a bit peeed off that it seems I will have to buy a new set every time.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

the trouble with sticking on the adhesive beam deflectors is that they leave "crazing" on the plastic lenses!
we have the headlamp protectors on our current Fiat mh so when going abroad just slip the headlamp protectors on with the beam deflectors already added by me.

Hopefully we will be able to get the same for the new shape Fiat.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Given that the Fiat base vehicle is designed for both MHs and for commercial vehicles and that both of these categories travel regularly from one side of the channel to the other, would it not have been sensible to design a headlamp that could have the beam deflected at the flick of a switch ?

G


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Now you're talking Grizzly, I wonder what lorries and coaches do, never seen them putting on beam deflectors


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Now that is just too easy Grizzly :wink: 

I agree that would be the best solution only wish Fiat and others would think on the same lines.


----------

